# Vorausfühlend



## conderus

Buenos días, 

Estoy leyendo la autobiografía de Stefan Zweig, y me he encontrado con la siguiente frase:

"Ohne all das, was ich mitfühlend, vorausfühlend damals während des Krieges gelitten, wäre ich der Schriftsteller geblieben, der ich vor dem Kriege gewesen".

Entiendo que "mitfühlend" viene a ser con empatía, pero he buscado y no acabo de encontrar nada para "vorausfühlend". 

Hay una versión traducida del libro que dice "De no haber sido por todo lo que sufrí y presentí antes, durante y después de la guerra, habría seguido siendo el escritor que era antes de ella", pero me parece que no se ajusta del todo al significado. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tonerl

_*Es tan solo una sugerencia estilística como alternativa, y no una correción de algo que yo pudiera opinar que está mal.

vorausfühlend:
vorausahnend
voraussehend


Ohne all das, was ich mitfühlend, vorausfühlend/voraussehend/vorausahnend damals - während des Krieges - erlitten habe, wäre ich der Schriftsteller geblieben, der ich vor dem Kriege gewesen bin".

wäre ich der Schriftsteller geblieben, der ich vor dem Kriege war*_


----------



## anahiseri

conderus, no te extrañe que haya  palabras alemanas perfectamente válidas que no aparecen en los diccionarios. Las palabras compuestas dan mucha libertad. Y  la traducción de vorausfühlend que has encontrado no me parece mal en absoluto. ¿por qué piensas que no se ajusta al significado ?


----------



## Tonerl

_*Conderus sólo quería saber qué palabra podría sustituir a "vorausfühlend", ya que èl había intentado en vano encontrar una traducción adecuada para ella. 

La palabra "vorausfühlend" se utiliza en realidad muy poco; y sólo por eso he intentado mostrarle alternativas (sinónimos), con el motivo ulterior de acercar una vez más a todos los estudiantes de alemán a nuestra versátil lengua !!!*_


----------



## conderus

Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestras sugerencias.

Anahiseri, lo que no me cuadraba es que la frase dice "... was ich mitfühlend, vorausfühlend damals während des Krieges gelitten habe, ...", es decir, acaba con "durante la guerra" y, aún con las opciones que señala Tonerl, no veo que sea exactamente "antes, durante y después de la guerra". Creo que se referirá, más bien, a todo aquello que sufrió durante la guerra, y en la frase, si no me equivoco, tanto "mitfühlend" como vorausfühlend" son adjetivos, que es lo que me hace dificil entender bien la frase.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alemanita

conderus said:


> a todo aquello que sufrió durante la guerra, y en la frase, si no me equivoco, tanto "mitfühlend" como vorausfühlend" son adjetivos,


Claro, y durante la guerra tenía empatía con lo que sucedía y estaba presintiendo lo que aún ocurriría durante la guerra.
Así lo interpreté yo. Aunque falta contexto y uno debería leer algunos párrafos antes ... por lo de "contexto".


----------



## anahiseri

conderus said:


> si no me equivoco, tanto "mitfühlend" como vorausfühlend" son adjetivos, que es lo que me hace dificil entender bien la frase.


Sí te equivocas, conderus.  Esos dos participios aquí cumplen la función de adverbios, no adjetivos. Traducción más literal para que quede más claro: Sin todo lo que yo sufrí entonces durante la guerra, sintiendo empatía y (sintiendo) los presagios, habría seguido siendo el escritor que fui antes de la guerra. 
Pero tienes toda la razón en que no pone "antes, durante y después"


----------



## anahiseri

Para los que queréis contexto: En el capítulo titulado  
"Der Kampf um die geistige Brüderschaft" de unas 15 páginas, la penúltima, donde aparece este fragmento, es una reflexión sobr el destino de los judíos. Y el fragmento sigue así:  "der ich vor dem Kriege gewesen, ›angenehm bewegt‹, wie man im Musikalischen sagt, aber nie gefaßt, erfaßt, getroffen bis in die innersten Eingeweide. Jetzt zum erstenmal hatte ich das Gefühl, gleichzeitig aus mir selbst zu sprechen und aus der Zeit. "


----------



## conderus

Muchas gracias, anahiseri. Efectivamente, son adverbios.


----------

